# Diamond naturals



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Extreame Athlete Chicken & Rice.
I know Diamond was a part of the big recall a while back but is therey any input on this particular product now? Good or bad!

diamondpet.com/products/which_formula/working_or_athletic_dog/

Also, is a high protein doet still looked at as hard on a dog's kidneys?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob, before I could get Natura for my fosters, I'd usually either give them Diamond Large Breed Adult or Chicken Soup. Diamond Large Breed Adult was like $22ish for a 40 lbs bag around here. Not the best ever, but you could do far, far worse. I don't really like the powdered cellulose in the Extreme diet you mentioned though. It's basically the indigestible woody parts of plants, so it's filler (they add it to many of the old school weight loss diets like Hill's r/d and whatnot). Beet pulp isn't quite so bad as it's a fermentable fiber, which is good for satiety, but not my most favorite thing in the world. If money is an issue, you may want to try HealthWise. 

http://naturapet.com/brands/healthwise.asp

You can probably get it at the Treats Unleashed by the Barnes & Noble not too far from where you guys train in St. Peters (they sell it at the Treats Unleashed in Columbia, though I don't recall their price...somewhere around $1 a pound if I remember for a big bag):

http://www.treats-unleashed.com/directions.html

And no, there has not been any clear evidence to show that high protein diets "cause" kidney damage. Now, if your dog is in renal failure, yes, it needs to be on a lower protein, lower phosphorus/sodium diet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Maren! 
I wasn't crazy about the powdered celulose either but it seemed far enough down the line. 
I was mainly staying away from corn and this seemd to work. 
35+ change for a 40 lb sack. 
I'll check into the Healthwise.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

No problem...let me know what the price is like on the HealthWise as it's actually been only relatively offered in the Midwest. I've heard very positive things about HealthWise, so hope that works out for you. Natura still doesn't usually carry Karma, their organic food line, in this part of the country because not too many people round these here parts will pay $50 for a 15 lbs bag of dog food. :-o If I was paying that much, I'd just raise and slaughter the dog food myself!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> No problem...let me know what the price is like on the HealthWise as it's actually been only relatively offered in the Midwest. I've heard very positive things about HealthWise, so hope that works out for you. Natura still doesn't usually carry Karma, their organic food line, in this part of the country because not too many people round these here parts will pay $50 for a 15 lbs bag of dog food. :-o If I was paying that much, I'd just raise and slaughter the dog food myself!


Looks like it's sold in both St. Charles (closer to the house) and St. Peters (closer to club).
For that kind of price I'd play rock, paper, scissors and decided which dog was going to be fed to the others.:-o :lol: 
You've got a pm!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, thanks for that! I'll see if I can come to one thing or another. When I switch from regular classes to clinical rotations in October, we get some time to do outside preceptorships and externships and I'll probably try to do a few in St. Louis since Sam's parents live in St. Charles. I may see if I can stop by a time or two. :smile:


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The Extreame Athlete Chicken & Rice.
> I know Diamond was a part of the big recall a while back but is therey any input on this particular product now? Good or bad!


i have fed it for about two years now, and even weaned a litter of pups onto it, and been very pleased with the results all around. i feed less food, as it's a higher calorie food, (470 vs 368 in their next highest cal food) so there's less waste. coats & muscle tone are great on this food as well. after having a dog come down with lymphoma, i started reading alot about the benefits of a high protein/high fat diet for dogs. i won't take my guys (the dogs that don't eat raw anyway) off of this food as long as it's available - as i find it to be the best food out there, before getting into the "high end" dog foods - the organics, the grain frees etc & etc.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been feeding this to my active dogs for about a month now and I'm happy with it. My Boxer and my pit bull are both hard keepers. Yeah, I'm not a fan of the cellulose filler but considering all the other performance foods in my area have corn and by-products, I consider it a fair compromise. 

Both dogs are doing well on it, good energy, stool and muscle tone. It's also readily available at my local Tractor Supply and at a good price.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed my fosters and my pet girl Diamond Naturals, and I tried the Extreme Athlete formula once in an attempt to put some weight on a dog that just wouldn't gain, but it didn't seem to work any better than the 'regular' Diamond Naturals for that, so I just went back to the regular stuff. I don't care for that powdered celulose (aka sawdust), either. There's really no way of knowing exactly what it's made up of.

My TD switched to Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice from Nutro for _all_ of his dogs (fosters & working dogs) and they're all doing exceptionally well. He's saving quite a bit of money, too.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob I use it and have had no issues with the product. The purple bad stuff has a little less in prot/fat and about the same $$$$. 

Diamond is cheaper than some of the other brands. The higher content in the extreme will put weight on the dog and must be watched.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob:

Animal Crackers [next to Chinese Restaurant] has a good price on Healthwise. I tried the Healthwise chicken & rice but it gave the big dogs gas. When I was discussing it with the owner of another store [Airdale Antics], she said that's why she was no longer carrying the Healthwise. I still think its worth a try for your guys. Several of my dogs are in the age 10-13 range and do best with Taste of the Wild or other no grain foods. I've been feeding the California Natural Chicken & Rice. Animal Crackers does do the program where the 13th bag is free and they keep track of it for you.

Terrasita


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob,
I have used Diamond Naturals for about a good 6 months now with my Rottweilers. They have better coats and a lot less clean up. I also have to feed less to maintaine a good weight for them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
I"ll do a bag or two of the diamond and see how it goes. If it's a no I'll try the healthwise. It's onlya couple of points higher in protien and fat then what there used to and I've never had problems controlling weight. If anything I get told they are to skinny. :roll: 

Terrasita
You know T&T are kennel dogs. They can fart as much as they want! :lol:


----------

